# words of encouragement....



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

I have had a few people tell me that these words have helped them....it is the stage that I am at...wether you are close to this stage or far away from it, i just thought i would post it again in a new topic to try and help more people....hope this helps you as much as its helping me...

we have all had similar ways that the final split has happend...and most of the time it seems to be only one of the party that actually wants it to work.....
the other one either tries to hurt us or tries not to...regardless of their actions the pain all becomes the same....u miss them...u miss what you had together regardless of what problems caused this mess...
Moving on from someone u loved so much is hard....there is no easy way to get past it...day by day u cry...you feel...and as the days go on, it either feels worse or better...some days worse than others...some days better than others....
on sites like this its good to express urself...say whats on ur mind...it feels like ur alone in all this...that noone understands...but we all do...its just that we as people dont wanna listen that the other is over us...
keep writing....express ur emotions no matter what they are...even if u feel like ur being selfish...thats the only way to cope with this pain...we all will meet new people...we will move on...it doesnt seem like it right now, but it happens...and then our next loves are going to be so much better than the last...even if you eventually get back the one u were with before..time changes people. most of the time for the better...

Live your life....be confident in urself....life throws things at us that doesnt seem fair...but u deal and move on...There is always hope at the end of the darkness...its just very hard to see...All we can do is help each other. There is always happiness out there for u! you just need to look for it...keep urself in high spirits and eventually it will attract people into your life that you never thought possible before!


----------



## Ticky (Dec 29, 2010)

Thankyou for the encouragement, in so many of these situations people need it, including me!


----------

